# Best Peptide Stack for Tendon muscle tear recovery



## massmansteve (Apr 23, 2009)

Ive been battling through my cardio up to be show for 7 week with a hammstring injury and sure enough i have a small tear at the tendon/muscle insersion point at the top of the hamm. Having deep tissue massage to help clear the scar tissue, but is there any peptide worth adding to help increase the healing process??

Really appreciate any feedback on what people have found works. cheers :thumbup1:


----------

